# Steam Gaming Platform



## Akkatha (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi guys, arrived in Dubai yesterday and I'm staying in some serviced apartments in the Discovery Gardens area for a while. 

I use Steam at home for the majority of my games and I'm having trouble getting the client to connect. Does anyone know if it's because of the internet filtering (cant imagine why) or the network here? I guess it could be the hotel policy too but I'm not sure. I can connect to the steam website and log in fine though.

Cheers for your help, I'm off to avoid the humidity


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 25, 2011)

Akkatha said:


> Hi guys, arrived in Dubai yesterday and I'm staying in some serviced apartments in the Discovery Gardens area for a while.
> 
> I use Steam at home for the majority of my games and I'm having trouble getting the client to connect. Does anyone know if it's because of the internet filtering (cant imagine why) or the network here? I guess it could be the hotel policy too but I'm not sure. I can connect to the steam website and log in fine though.
> 
> Cheers for your help, I'm off to avoid the humidity


I noticed a Dubai steam community group last time I ran a search. Many Steam games won't run unless the client can connect to the server so I hope it works!


----------



## einhoven74 (Sep 4, 2011)

ran steam 4 weeks ago with no probs....mw2 no probs with little lag


----------



## goodubai (Aug 17, 2011)

einhoven74 said:


> ran steam 4 weeks ago with no probs....mw2 no probs with little lag


I dont have it at home but i live in JBR and i always go down to a place called Yoshis Gaming, in rimal just opposite virgin and they have a link with steama nd have all their games on line. not sure if that helps.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

I play Steam games all the time, no problems, but I only play them single player not online multiplayer. The one issue I have had is buying games. Because I registered as a UK citizen and have a UK visa card it does not allow me to complete the purchase as Steam sees I am Dubai. I can't buy games on Steam without connecting to a UK VPN, but once i have bought them, playing is no problem.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Southak said:


> I play Steam games all the time, no problems, but I only play them single player not online multiplayer. The one issue I have had is buying games. Because I registered as a UK citizen and have a UK visa card it does not allow me to complete the purchase as Steam sees I am Dubai. I can't buy games on Steam without connecting to a UK VPN, but once i have bought them, playing is no problem.


I had a similar problem myself as my CC was based in the United States. I contacted Steam support and they provided me with this address to purchase games: http://store.steampowered.com/?cc=us I'd imagine that a similar address exists for the UK.

On topic I have never had an issue connecting to Steam in Dubai (Using Du), no problem playing multiplayer games either.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Your hotel must be allowing only http traffic for general web browsing.


----------

